

Not using email subjects anymore - zlotty
http://avisweblog.tumblr.com/post/15259839527/nudging-email-closer-to-the-cliff

======
there
what a stupid suggestion. emails have subjects for a reason - they summarize
the email for the recipient. if you are constantly using email for such short
communications, you should probably be using some other medium like jabber. or
if your email is short enough to put in the subject, then just put it in the
subject. back and forth replies will keep the content in the subject rather
than getting trimmed off and having a thread based on "subject: hey".

if an email arrives and i get notified on my phone with just "subject: hey",
i'm forced to unlock the phone and read the message just to find out what it's
about, rather than being able to see "subject: conference call next week" and
know i don't have to read it right away. also, when i have to dig through my
email archive a week later to find an old email, i don't want to have to read
a dozen emails all titled "hey" trying to find something.

------
makecheck
Personally I've always wanted an E-mail program that would let me _edit_ any
message in my mailbox. Why should I be forced to organize my mail according to
the poor subject lines that someone else used? And given no subjects at all,
I'd be even more interested in having an editing feature.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
Thunderbird does that. Message/Edit Message As New.

The intent to send it after editing, but you can just close the message,
choose Yes to save to the Drafts folder, and then move it into whatever folder
you like. Roundabout but it does what you want.

